# King Seiko Chronometer



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just found this in my safe, I forgot I had it.







Some will remember it.

Note the screw between the lugs for regulation.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Will that be for sale soon Roy? Me like very much said the birthday boy (hint  ).


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Very, very nice. Seems a shame to have it locked in a safe and forgotten..........


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*EECCHHOO * THAT!!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Are these the watches introduced in 1964/65; when was this one produced? I have read that some regard this model as good as the Grand Seiko any thoughts on that?

The adjustment screw ... well now ... I couldn't resist fiddling with it ... I can see why its there because of the case ... it would be a nightmare for me!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This one is from 1963. It is just as good as the Grand.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

So it's not for sale then? I'd rather buy this than the Tissot I asked you to enquire about .......... depending on the price of course (even bigger hint!!!!). I was born in 1964 so it's even older than me (which surely can't be possible














)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Paul it is not for sale at this time, if it were it would be much more than the Tissot anyway.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> This one is from 1963


Hello Roy

Doesn't the serial number of 132220 make it a production date of March *1971* ?

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your right Foggy, I got them the wrong way round, what a fool.







Put it down to old age.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> ... what a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And not even 40 yet


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I feel much older though.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't think I'd ever sell it if I had such a watch. I just like everything about it, I thought it'd be more than the Tissot (as it should be!). Please let me know if you ever do decide to sell it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You'll be the first to know Paul.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Roy


----------

